

Want to become a better developer? TAKE A BREAK. - matheusml
http://www.matheuslima.com/want-to-become-a-better-developer/

======
dj-wonk
Amen. Standing up, walking, biking, roller skating, skateboarding, boxing,
hot-air ballooning, ...something different!... can be a big help. We are not
robots.

~~~
matheusml
Indeed.

